# what do u consider abuse?



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

random topic i kno, but i just wanted to kno what u guys define as abuse in terms of driving the goat?? as u probably see as well, on youtube theres alot people who "enjoy" their goats in their own way and i kno that the car belongs to that person and they can do as they wish but i see burnouts and donuts and the usual "fun" stuff and was wondering how bad it is, if it is at all, for a car, even one with an LS1 or LS2 in it hahaha??:rofl:


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I highly suggest that if you are going to do anything more that commute that you beef up the suspension with a Harrop differential mount and a Lovells or Pedders bushing kit. I am doing all of this next week. The factory differential mount and bushings are garbage. These are the prime offenders- Differential mount, Front Strut Mounts and Bearings, Front Radius Rod Bushings.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

hey chill, thanx for the advise!! yeah i hear alot of complaints about the shoddy suspension bushings and stuff. would u happend to kno how much all the stuff u listed would cost and how log it would all take to replace??? my cars a DD so it doesnt get beaten on too bad aside from on-ramp romps and soo on.....hahaha

thanx man for the advise


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*what do u consider abuse?*

Taking a car beyond it's intended limits without first preparing the car for the limits that's being imposed upon it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Over rev'ing, rev'ing high with no load, burn-outs through pot holes, not lifting when shifting, not using the clutch when shifting, neutral drops, etc.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Banging gears, brake stands/burnouts, doughnuts, drifting, taking it up to redline every single time you shift, driving it in salt.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Banging gears, brake stands/burnouts, doughnuts, drifting, taking it up to redline every single time you shift, driving it in salt.


That would classify me as a wife beater...

I think you can drive the crap out of the car as long as you give it some loving, change fluids regularly, let it warm up properly, keep it clean, and take the time to fix stuff right.

Abuse is just not caring.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll agree with you on being religious about fluids, and letting it warm up for a minute or two even if it is 70 outside.

I could swear I read somewhere on this forum that fishtails and doughnuts would wear out the limited slip clutches in the differential, and turn your car in to a one wheel wonder.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

6point0 goat said:


> hey chill, thanx for the advise!! yeah i hear alot of complaints about the shoddy suspension bushings and stuff. would u happend to kno how much all the stuff u listed would cost and how log it would all take to replace??? my cars a DD so it doesnt get beaten on too bad aside from on-ramp romps and soo on.....hahaha! thanx man for the advise


I got my Harrop differential mount from JHP in Australia. It was ordered on Thursday and arrived on Monday, I kid you not. 
JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages. 
$420.64 TOTAL delivered. Try to find better pricing and service in this country, I DARE YOU! 
I was originally attempting to order my bushings from Kollar Racing Equipment. 
Kollar Racing Products Home Page
Andy is a good guy but PayPal are some A-Holes. He supplies Lovells and they make a great product but I had an issue with PayPal and was forced to go with Pedders due to time constraints. I would have saved $60 with Kollar.

Pedders is good equipment also but I have never dealt with them before.
Pedders Suspension - Pedders Suspension - More than just great products... No Bull
These are the parts that I ordered. I got everything but the front inner control arm bushings but I might/will replace them eventually.
Part Code	Description	Qty	Price
EP3451 PontGTO Urethane SwaybarL 1 $25.89
EP1145 GTO Sub-frame Connector K 1 $159.50
EP513 Pont GTO Swaybar Bush 1 $27.07
EP613/17 Pont GTO UreSwayBar_D Bus 1 $16.13
EP7023 Pont GTO Rear Control Arm 1 $48.89
EP9019 Pont Urethane Radius_Rod 1 $35.56
EPC27 Pont GTO Sway Bar Ft Ure 1 $17.95
GTOTIRERUBPACK GTO Tire Rub Package 1 $349.99

Sub Total:	$680.98
Ground Delivery Cost: : $61.29
Order Total:	$742.27

I just ordered these parts yesterday so I will post their arrival in this thread when it happens. I'm allowing 4 days for the install. I will be doing them myself in the driveway. I was at one time a ASE Certified professional mechanic so I am good to go as far as equipment and skills. I'll post how long it took also. 
I also got 3 quarts of Amsoil 75W/140 Severe Gear differential lube. It is supposed to have the friction modifier already in it.
AMSOIL - SEVERE GEAR® Synthetic Extreme Pressure (EP) Lubricant 75W-140 (SVO)
That cost me $56.80 but it should be good for another 50,000 miles.
Anything else feel free to ask I will help if I can. That's why I'm here. 
And now to trash my professionalism . . . How'd ya'll like that post BITCHES!!!!:cool


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah well i guess my cars babied MOST of the time hahaha i let it warm up for 3-4 mins everytime i start it from a cold start even if was getting beat on from the sun in the school parking lot hahah. as for donuts, never done one in it, dont plan on it but was thinking about doin one hahahah wont be goin through with that anymore!!! hahah brake stands, ive only done one........in the rain hahaha and a couple of real quick peel-outs in the rain hahahah i figured if its wet, it would break loose MUCH easier and it did hahah aside from this my baby is taken up to redline maybe(at most) twice in a day, if im in the mood. thanks for the opinions guys, just wanted to kno how my driving stacks upto other goat owners hahah.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, you didn't get a 'hahah' or a 'hahaha' in every line but you made up for it by putting two in a couple of lines to cover that ones that didn't have one.arty:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

6point0 goat said:


> yeah well i guess my cars babied MOST of the time hahaha i let it warm up for 3-4 mins everytime i start it from a cold start even if was getting beat on from the sun in the school parking lot hahah. as for donuts, never done one in it, dont plan on it but was thinking about doin one hahahah wont be goin through with that anymore!!! hahah brake stands, ive only done one........in the rain hahaha and a couple of real quick peel-outs in the rain hahahah i figured if its wet, it would break loose MUCH easier and it did hahah aside from this my baby is taken up to redline maybe(at most) twice in a day, if im in the mood. thanks for the opinions guys, just wanted to kno how my driving stacks upto other goat owners hahah.


I'm 43 yrs old. I drive this thing maybe 6000 miles a year. I bought it second hand in February. I have only power braked it enough to prove that the wheels will spin maybe 7 or 8 times. I've never done a doughnut only 1 180 and for the most part I drive it like an egg so as to get good fuel mileage. Never raced it and the previous owner was a woman about my age. I'm presently at 49,000 miles. I predict that your first part failure will either be the differential mount insert or your outer tie rod ends. I did the tie rods back in April. Most people are probably riding around with bad parts and don't even know. I know because I used to work on suspension and get under the car and check myself. Heed my words . . . . . this is all coming your way. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Wait till you get an alignment and they tell you the tie rod ends are toast. Word of advice, Kollar. Pontiac/GM will charge you 2x what he does and it will take a week and a half for the part to arrive. Andy had mine in 3 days. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA thhhhhhbbbbbbbbb
Your strut bearings are probably already shot and you don't even know it.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

chilliwhiggerE said:


> I'm 43 yrs old. I drive this thing maybe 6000 miles a year. I bought it second hand in February. I have only power braked it enough to prove that the wheels will spin maybe 7 or 8 times. I've never done a doughnut only 1 180 and for the most part I drive it like an egg so as to get good fuel mileage. Never raced it and the previous owner was a woman about my age. I'm presently at 49,000 miles. I predict that your first part failure will either be the differential mount insert or your outer tie rod ends. I did the tie rods back in April. Most people are probably riding around with bad parts and don't even know. I know because I used to work on suspension and get under the car and check myself. Heed my words . . . . . this is all coming your way. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Wait till you get an alignment and they tell you the tie rod ends are toast. Word of advice, Kollar. Pontiac/GM will charge you 2x what he does and it will take a week and a half for the part to arrive. Andy had mine in 3 days. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA thhhhhhbbbbbbbbb
> Your strut bearings are probably already shot and you don't even know it.


thanx for the words of advice and ill have them check out the strut bearing when i get my tires rotated if possible. things fail(are faulty) on these cars really easily.....why is that???


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

6point0 goat said:


> thanx for the words of advice and ill have them check out the strut bearing when i get my tires rotated if possible. things fail(are faulty) on these cars really easily.....why is that???


They fail because they got cheap to save money IMO. The worst part about the strut bearings is that there is only 1 manufacturer and they are crap. Pedders redesigned the mount/bushing to alleviate this problem. Lovells/Kollar has the poly mount/bushings which really tighten things up but they are treacherous on rough pavement/cobblestones. I am kinda glad I went with the Pedders so as to not beat on the bearings so much at the sacrifice of tighter handling. 
It is said the the application of the new Radius Rod caster adjustable bushings is the greatest thing you can do for the steering/handling. This entire evolution that I am performing with the tires (Nitto NT555 street) is said to raise the lateral grip from .8 to .9 lateral Gs. Regardless it needs to be done. I research things quite HEAVILY.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

damn chilli thanx alot for all this help man!!! is all this stuff difficult to replace by urself or can a shop do it and what kind of shop??


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Hmmmm.*


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

6point0 goat said:


> damn chilli thanx alot for all this help man!!! is all this stuff difficult to replace by urself or can a shop do it and what kind of shop??


I'll let you know when I'm done. If I were to take it to a shop I would probably go to Pontiac (The place where I bought it isn't going out of business as they carry several brands) 
One really sensitive point is going to be trying to maintain the proper rear cradle/subframe alignment but I plan on marking everything so that I get it as close to it's original position as is humanly possible.(I already cleaned the underside of the car for this) One thing that is nice about getting the Pedders is that they have a technician available and he already gave me some pointers on some sensitive areas. Maybe that $60 extra dollars will be worth it after all! I am planning for the worst and hoping for the best. I have 4 people that volunteered to lend a hand so I can be thankful for that blessing. I should know by next Monday. 
I'm kinda sweating working around the exhaust because I went with a fully welded 3 inch setup (manifold back with Magnaflow high flow catalytic converters, resonator delete and a Magnaflow 3" in/out straight through muffler just before the rear bumper) but I routed it so as to give me room. I can drop it down about 6 inches if need be.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

6point0 goat said:


> random topic i kno, but i just wanted to kno what u guys define as abuse in terms of driving the goat?? as u probably see as well, on youtube theres alot people who "enjoy" their goats in their own way and i kno that the car belongs to that person and they can do as they wish but i see burnouts and donuts and the usual "fun" stuff and was wondering how bad it is, if it is at all, for a car, even one with an LS1 or LS2 in it hahaha??:rofl:


Ahhhh bahhh, that stuff just jacks up tires. Whatever you do to a car is abuse, if you daily drive it or let it sit in a garage under a tarp is abuse. Your doing some sort of ware and tear.

As long as you let the car run for atleast 30 seconds before driving off in the morning or one minuite when its cold then not reving past 3k rpm till you get to operating temperature you can do what you want to the car.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

thanx all for your opinions and words of advice!!!


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

6point0 goat said:


> yeah well i guess my cars babied MOST of the time hahaha i let it warm up for 3-4 mins everytime i start it from a cold start even if was getting beat on from the sun in the school parking lot hahah. as for donuts, never done one in it, dont plan on it but was thinking about doin one hahahah wont be goin through with that anymore!!! hahah brake stands, ive only done one........in the rain hahaha and a couple of real quick peel-outs in the rain hahahah i figured if its wet, it would break loose MUCH easier and it did hahah aside from this my baby is taken up to redline maybe(at most) twice in a day, if im in the mood. thanks for the opinions guys, just wanted to kno how my driving stacks upto other goat owners hahah.


my cars temp sits at just under half way when running at a constant speed or when it is warmed up to its fullest. when i first bought my goat, i would let it warm up till it got to that point. yes, that only lasted a month or two, but i am religious about letting the car warm up prior to driving it at all.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I completed the bushing and differential upgrades. It took a little longer than expected due to the lack of some tools and some unforseen issues. I couldn't get the speed sensors out of the old differential mount. They aren't cheap. $260 out the door from AutoZone. One of my rear swaybar end link bushings failed and took 3 days to get here. 
This is not an easy job. Unless you have an extensive tool cache and experience I do not suggest doing this yourself. I did everything by myself other than bleeding the brakes. My foot is only so long.:lol: 
The car feels really good. I am going out for an extended test drive now.


----------

